# Multiple Ventral Hernias - How would you code for multiple



## andi (May 13, 2011)

How would you code for multiple ventral hernias.  We have been denied by insurance that since same incision you can not bill for each hernia?


----------



## FTessaBartels (May 17, 2011)

*ONE incision = ONE repair*

If you had only one incision for the repair, you have only one repair (even if there was more than one ventral hernia present).

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## colorectal surgeon (May 17, 2011)

What about if a patient has an incisional (midline) hernia and a parastomal hernia? There is no ICD-9 code for parastomal hernia.


----------



## Mojo (May 17, 2011)

Hi Andi,

Does your documentation support the appending of modifier 22, increased procedural services, for your repair?


----------

